# Snubber



## ociruam (Jun 20, 2006)

Pero como doy lata perdon por ser tan molesto: Podrian indicarme que es un Snubber con sus Aplicaciones. Nuevamente Gracias a Todos.
SALUDOS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

ociruam dijo:
			
		

> Pero como doy lata perdon por ser tan molesto: Podrian indicarme que es un Snubber con sus Aplicaciones. Nuevamente Gracias a Todos.
> SALUDOS



Hola, no tiene pro que discuparse estamos para ayudarno.

Aunque en esta ocasión le daré unos linsk pro que no se explicarle bien

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos12/repract/repract.shtml
http://www.gm2pt.com/foro/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=potencia;action=display;num=1034004806
http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=es&q=snubber&meta=

Saludos


----------



## ociruam (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola:
Gracias nuevamente voy a checar los links es posible que haya lo que nesecito los mirare y os comento. GRACIAS


----------

